# Vapeclub - 30w Evic Supreme - New Group Buy



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

Our first group buy offer went extremely well. The offer opened last week Friday, closed on Sunday and the stock arrived yesterday!

Our second round of group buys is now open, this time featuring the 30W eVic Supreme and another round on the Sigelei 20W for those who missed the first round. 

Note that minimum participation quantities have been reduced so be quick!! 

Find them here


----------



## MurderDoll (7/6/14)

Man I would love me the eVic Supreme! So jelly!!


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

I hope jelly is a good thing ..


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

Here is a pic:

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## MurderDoll (7/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> I hope jelly is a good thing ..


No. It isn't. Cause I don't have money for it. :crying:


----------



## Die Kriek (7/6/14)

Great prices on these group buys! 

At that price it's almost silly not to get a Sigelei, Vape budget for the month is set aside for MVP though, but soon!


----------



## Derek (7/6/14)

Just placed and paid my order


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

Awesome thanks, if we can get this done by Sunday, they should be here in time for the vape meet!


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Hi @JakesSA 

Congrats with your initial success. Hope it continues for you!

Could you perhaps share some of your thoughts as to the pros and cons on the Evic 30W versus the Sigelei 20W - other than the obvious difference in power.


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

Thank you @Silver!

IMHO, the main difference is the Supreme's power output is dependant on Ohm resistance on the coil. It gets close to 2o watt on a standard 2 ohm coil and hits the full 30w at just over 1 ohm and lower. It has also got a USB port for charging and software interfacing and is perhaps more high tech than the Sigelei. For example,you can 'build' vaping curves for it, e.g. set it to start high when you fire and then taper of the power if the e-juice requires it.


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Ok thanks


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

The Evic Supreme main difference : 

PBusardo made a 38.04 min video for the Sigelei. And a 1h30min video for the Evic Supreme.

There are a lot of options and configs that you can set on this device.

Take the Sigelei 20W and add the following:
* 10W of extra Power
* A homescreen thats very configurable (You can decide what sits where) 
* A screensaver (where it can flip through pictures you upload)
* A Puff Counter that measures puffs by day and if you are inclined, type of juice
* Alarms that warn you if you are puffing too much (configurable)
* A clock + date on the screen
* PC Software that you can connect to that allows you to see stats of your vaping. A Diary of your Vaping activities.
* And then the famous - configuring how much energy gets transferred in a period of time to the coil

So, they've gone a bit overboard, but still a solid device. And really for the person that likes stats and likes to control every aspect of their vaping life

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

Thanks @soonkia , much appreciated! Was planning to do a nice breakdown of it all and then .. the sun came up.


----------



## Silver (7/6/14)

Thanks @soonkia 

You certainly have helped and saved me lots of time 
Much appreciated.


----------



## soonkia (7/6/14)

Silver said:


> Thanks @soonkia
> 
> You certainly have helped and saved me lots of time
> Much appreciated.



Yeah, don't watch the PBusardo Video - it's an hour and a half of you life you wont get back - it's long and boring as he goes into detail on every menu item and there are a lot of them.

Also, the evic comes with a decent looking manual, which is probably all you would need to drive this puppy.


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

I watched it last night in my freezing study, almost got frostbite!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## JakesSA (7/6/14)

We have one participant on the eVic and another for the Sigelei 20w! Doesn't that black eVic look awesome?


----------



## baksteen8168 (9/6/14)

Dammit @JakesSA... Why do you have to bring in all these cool things at such great prices... ??

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (9/6/14)

@JakesSA is this gb still on or closed already? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (9/6/14)

Hi everyone, we now have two participants so far for the group buy, one more needed. If you are eyeing the black one be quick as stocks are limited om the black 30w Evic Supreme


----------



## JakesSA (9/6/14)

I am happy to announce that we now have four participants for the Evic Supreme group buy. 

This group buy will close tomorrow night so be quick if you still want to join in. Note that all the black finish units we had reserved has been spoken for. We might be able to get more in black but chances are slim, if you decide to join the group buy before tomorrow night it will likely be a brushed stainless unit. 

Many thanks to all participants, I will keep you updated as the buy progresses. Earliest estimate for arrival is Tuesday next week but with the public holiday Wednesday is probably more realistic.


----------



## Derek (10/6/14)

Cannot wait to get hold of my evic surpreme ! Sigley my ass.....   Time to program that beast to start of HOT with my liquid and then go down smoothly to taste al the flavours.. No double clutch needed for mega tanks..

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

Derek said:


> Cannot wait to get hold of my evic surpreme ! Sigley my ass.....   Time to program that beast to start of HOT with my liquid and then go down smoothly to taste al the flavours.. No double clutch needed for mega tanks..



Haha, now that sounds good.

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Chef Guest (10/6/14)

I'm actually gigging in anticipation! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I'm actually gigging in anticipation!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



So am I. 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## JakesSA (10/6/14)

All aboard!!!!

This is the final call for prospective participants as the required participation amount has been reached and the group buy will be closed tonight! 
If you want to join, order the eVic here ...

Current participants please note that we expect the eVics to arrive next Wednesday, give or take a day. I will be in contact with all of you by email to keep you informed of the status on the order.

Thank you for your support!


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

Here is my boarding pass. I am not missing this ship. Haha

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

I am so tempted! aaaaah


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> I am so tempted! aaaaah



Do it! lol

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

Maybe Next time, shit this is going to bug me!....


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> Maybe Next time, shit this is going to bug me!....


haha, you know you want to... and such a good price... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

unless @JakesSA is into coins and wants to trade

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (10/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> unless @JakesSA is into coins and wants to trade


'n boer maak 'n plan. hehe

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## VapeGrrl (10/6/14)

is that gold coins @BumbleBee

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BumbleBee (10/6/14)

VapeGrrl said:


> is that gold coins @BumbleBee


Nope, traded those already.... For rum, arrrr 

But seriously, I have a bunch of nice stuff listed on BoB.... Let me know if you're interested I'll PM you my link


----------



## Chef Guest (11/6/14)

I've resigned myself to eating bread for the rest of the month. With the sx350 chips, the vape meet and now this; I know that I'm already broke even if I haven't spent the money yet...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## baksteen8168 (11/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> I've resigned myself to eating bread for the rest of the month. With the sx350 chips, the vape meet and now this; I know that I'm already broke even if I haven't spent the money yet...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk



You and me both... but it is so going to be worth it!


----------



## Chef Guest (12/6/14)

Totally! 2 more sleeps!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Ok. So I'm obviously the first to get some hands on time with this device. It kicks the llamas arse! Totally worth every cent. Steep learning curve, but once you get your head around it it's frikken awesome! Got more info on the screen than an N.S.A. data centre! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Ok. So I'm obviously the first to get some hands on time with this device. It kicks the llamas arse! Totally worth every cent. Steep learning curve, but once you get your head around it it's frikken awesome! Got more info on the screen than an N.S.A. data centre!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


You've been spending to much time with Rowan 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Pretty heavy on the battery drain, but charges extremely quickly. Already at 25% in 15 mins with the USB charger. Will post more as I discover. Safe to say that it may be the best out of the box 30w mod available right now. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Stroodlepuff said:


> You've been spending to much time with Rowan
> 
> Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


True story!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (18/6/14)

Awesomesauce!! 

How's the software?


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Awesomesauce!!
> 
> How's the software?


Haven't installed yet. Just been vaping away, content in a cloud of apple goodness! Sure it's llamas arse kicking though. Will probably install it a bit later.

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

@Stroodlepuff You guys need to get some higher capacity 30A batteries. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @Stroodlepuff You guys need to get some higher capacity 30A batteries.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


@Gizmo is the boss of ordering... 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Yes, but you're the BOSS...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stroodlepuff (18/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> Yes, but you're the BOSS...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


This is true 

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/6/14)

So its official, another group buy done with, I hope, some really satisfied customers.

It did take a bit longer than usual, 11 days from start and 8 days for delivery to VapeClub from close , for which I apologise. Customs was grumpy after the long weekend ..

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> So its official, another group buy done with, I hope, some really satisfied customers.
> 
> It did take a bit longer than usual, 11 days from start and 8 days for delivery to VapeClub from close , for which I apologise. Customs was grumpy after the long weekend ..


Well done, have been eyeing the Evic, but think will wait for the Sigelei 30W for its power delivery method.


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> Well done, have been eyeing the Evic, but think will wait for the Sigelei 30W for its power delivery method.


What's the difference? 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> What's the difference?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


@drew and others know about this stuff, but as I understand it the Sigelei does not use pulse modulation but a more direct power, which approximates that of a mechanical mod.


----------



## JakesSA (18/6/14)

Don't tell anyone but the Sigelei 30w is already in negotiation phase ..

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## JakesSA (18/6/14)

Note that the Sigelei does not have the tech features of the eVic though ..


----------



## Andre (18/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> Note that the Sigelei does not have the tech features of the eVic though ..


Yes, that is also why I like it - less to go wrong.


----------



## JakesSA (18/6/14)

There is that .. I was rather excited about testing the vape curve programming on the eVic though.
Someone already took my 'reserve' unit though ..


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> There is that .. I was rather excited about testing the vape curve programming on the eVic though.
> Someone already took my 'reserve' unit though ..


Guilty! 

Can't have all the cool toys for myself and leave the missus jealous. And she really wanted it. Sorry bud... 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Also think that the vape curve programme will be very interesting. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

As said by famous Sci Fi writer Arthur C Clark: "Any sufficiently advanced technology will to the observer appear be indistinguishable from magic."

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Chef Guest (18/6/14)

Evic supreme = dark and powerful sorcery

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Spyker (18/6/14)

When is the next Evic group buy happening?


----------



## BumbleBee (18/6/14)

@Chef Guest Can I assume you like your new toy?


----------



## drew (18/6/14)

Matthee said:


> @drew and others know about this stuff, but as I understand it the Sigelei does not use pulse modulation but a more direct power, which approximates that of a mechanical mod.


 
@Matthee The new evic supreme 30W is actually also a flat DC output like the Sigelei30W. Gadgetry aside, looking purely at performance I would say the Sigelei30W is still tops due to the 8.5V maximum output voltage where the EvicS is only 6V. This means with the EvicS your coil would need to be 1.2ohms or lower to hit 30W, with the sigelei it's 2.4ohms or lower. The 6V won't be an issue for most though because if you are trying to hit 30W, you are probably using an RDA and building coils sub 1.2 anyway.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Chef Guest (19/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> @Chef Guest Can I assume you like your new toy?


Just a little...

She's still charging though so tomorrow will be another day to unlock her mysteries

I've resigned myself to being a total gear ***** and as of today am locking down my bank account. Otherwise I'm going to end up destitute...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Chef Guest (19/6/14)

drew said:


> @Matthee The new evic supreme 30W is actually also a flat DC output like the Sigelei30W. Gadgetry aside, looking purely at performance I would say the Sigelei30W is still tops due to the 8.5V maximum output voltage where the EvicS is only 6V. This means with the EvicS your coil would need to be 1.2ohms or lower to hit 30W, with the sigelei it's 2.4ohms or lower. The 6V won't be an issue for most though because if you are trying to hit 30W, you are probably using an RDA and building coils sub 1.2 anyway.


But the Evic has more lights that flash in your face prompting epileptic meltdowns and requires a PhD to operate!

Also, there's no stupid gravity sensing thing but a really nice selection wheel that clicks in an extremely satisfying way when I turn it. Gives me the same amount of pleasure as randomly turning the wheel thingy on other people's watches!

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Andre (19/6/14)

drew said:


> @Matthee The new evic supreme 30W is actually also a flat DC output like the Sigelei30W. Gadgetry aside, looking purely at performance I would say the Sigelei30W is still tops due to the 8.5V maximum output voltage where the EvicS is only 6V. This means with the EvicS your coil would need to be 1.2ohms or lower to hit 30W, with the sigelei it's 2.4ohms or lower. The 6V won't be an issue for most though because if you are trying to hit 30W, you are probably using an RDA and building coils sub 1.2 anyway.


Thank you, much appreciated. Was trying to find that on the Evic site, but could not and just assumed it was also the pulse thing. As they say....assumption is the...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/6/14)

...mother of all... 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## BumbleBee (19/6/14)

.... politicians

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## crack2483 (19/6/14)

I so did NOT guess that right.

Sent from my SM-N9005 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (19/6/14)

BumbleBee said:


> .... politicians


Hahahaha! 

Sent from my Samsung Galaxy S3 using Tapatalk.


----------



## Chef Guest (20/6/14)

Alright peeps, here's the dl. This thing has more bells and whistles on it than I care to mention. The short version is that it's a cracking device with nice smooth power delivery right up to the last little bit of battery life left. On that note, the battery drain is pretty heavy and one shouldn't expect to get a full days use out of a 2500mah battery. I find this a bit disappointing since it has the capability to be charged via USB but I'll still need to carry a spare battery around and swap out halfway through the day. All of the info on the screen is very cool but IMHO ultimately pointless. I figure it's one of the factors that contributes to the very short battery life. Massive screen with no function to dim it or anything. Haven't used the stealth function yet so I can't comment objectively as to whether or not having it in stealth mode would help with getting a few more hours out of it. Still haven't used the software either. That's my 2 cents for now. Looking forward to hearing your thoughts. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Derek (20/6/14)

Yipieee !! My Evic Supreme arrvided !! Now to start charing batteries - and progam this beast ! 

Thanks to Jaco !

I've also bought a packet of 1.2 Ohm coils to test


----------



## VapeGrrl (20/6/14)

have lots of fun playing @Derek and thank you to all of you who have supported our group buys (and thank you to @Chef Guest for "stealing" mine ). Enjoy


----------



## Derek (20/6/14)

Thank YOU !!! Can't wait for the next group buy !!! Hopefully not long to wait !


----------



## Chef Guest (20/6/14)

Running a 0.6 ohm dual coil build on my kayfun. Killer hit and flavour. Funny thing that I found... on a sub ohm coil it won't lemme go lower than 15 watts. Gonna do the software update tomorrow. Has been one of those weeks...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (20/6/14)

@VapeGrrl Lisa is loving your evic supreme btw

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (20/6/14)

Chef Guest said:


> @VapeGrrl Lisa is loving your evic supreme btw
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


 
LOL, you do know that I am being pestered continually to get her another!


----------



## Chef Guest (20/6/14)

JakesSA said:


> LOL, you do know that I am being pestered continually to get her another!


I'd apologise, but that would be insincere. My missus is so happy with it! she's like a fat kid in a candy store. has given me all the mech mods and told me to keep em! Oh well... All the more for the collection. 

Did you keep one for yourself?

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## JakesSA (20/6/14)

That WAS the one I kept for myself!


----------



## Chef Guest (20/6/14)

Oops...

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## Chef Guest (20/6/14)

In that case I am kinda sorry. Get one. Sure you'll like it! 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------



## VapeGrrl (20/6/14)

I am glad she is loving it 
I just made @JakesSA think it would be his so he would buy it then give him the sad puppy dog eyes

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chef Guest (22/6/14)

Software is awesome. Still sussing out the whole wattage curve thing. Like the customisability of everything. 

Sent from my SM-G900F using Tapatalk


----------

